# TPF Photo Challenge -October '14 - "Seeing Red"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Seeing red"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 


Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.


>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "October '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, I have an idea or two.


----------



## mishele

YES!!! Yess!! YESSSSS!!!


----------



## Canuckphotos

Oh I'm gonna try! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> YES!!! Yess!! YESSSSS!!!


Ah - there's ANOTHER idea.


----------



## snowbear

Oh Miiiiiish . . . you ever do any modelling?


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> Oh Miiiiiish . . . you ever do any modelling?


Haha!!
Haven't you seen my MM page?!


----------



## cynicaster




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

Submitted mine last night.


----------



## snowbear

I couldn't get coordinated with my "models" (nieces) so my original idea id out the window.  I'll throw something else together this weekend.


----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


>



"Red red wine you make me fee so fine,
Monkey packin' Rizla on a sweet dep line;
The line, it broke, monkey he choke,
Burn bad ganja 'pon a little rubber boat."


----------



## BillM

This challenge discriminates against the color blind !!!!

But I'm not so count me in


----------

